# Hitachi excavator EX200-5



## Caiwu (Nov 10, 2009)

why on Hitachi excavator EX200-5,one side chain tread run faster so it will run to one side?Thank you very much.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well let's start with the simple things.

Have you cleaned up the floor board and inspected around the mountings to make sure there is no mud, stones or other debris that would limit the travel of the controls? A little lubrication might be in order.

Have you followed the linkage from point to point to make sure it it not bent or contacting part of the machine or other component?

Next would be to verify the adjustment of the linkages.

Then check the hydraulic hoses for the entire circuit, for kinks, or crushed or kinked hoses and tubes, areas of deterioration. Visible Leaks?

Make sure and change the hydraulic filter.

Next in line would be a pressure test on the drive motors. You'll need the manual and some specialized tools for that.

I am sure I may have left out a few things, but this will get you started.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

TGEB pretty much nailed it. If both tracks are working and just not balanced, then you're more than likely looking at minimal issues as described. 

I once ran an old Insley that had a major seal out on the reverse side of one track and would blow oil everywhere if you tried to use it. I got very good at planning my routes so as to not have to turn that track in reverse........it was quite the deal. Glad it wasn't my machine cuz I would have gone broke trying to maintain it correctly. They just ran it that way and didn't seem to think it was worth fixing.


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Well let's start with the simple things.
> 
> Have you cleaned up the floor board and inspected around the mountings to make sure there is no mud, stones or other debris that would limit the travel of the controls? A little lubrication might be in order.
> 
> ...


 
Damn tgeb, You would be a great helo crew chief and helo mechanic.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Robin, I have fixed plenty of things but I don't think I am qualified to work on something that when it breaks......it falls out of the sky.

I'll leave that to you pros.


----------



## bansheeboy (Aug 9, 2008)

also if you can track down the hoses that supply the drives you can try swapping them left to right, if your problem changes sides then it's not the drive as was mentioned. if it stays with the original side then your kinda stuck with a rebuild of the drive...

that is if you have checked everything else and changed the filter...


----------

